# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  برای ثبت نام در کنکور کدوم دفترچه رو باید ببینیم؟

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان

واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رو انتخاب کنم.. توی خود سایت سنجش یه سامانه هست و یه دفترچه دیگه و توی سایت آزاد یه سامانه دیگه و یه دفترچه ی دیگه حالا کدوم رو باید بزنم؟
اینم عکسش

----------


## MehranWilson

میگم دوربین مخفیه؟ هر وقت سوال میپرسم کسی ج نمیده؟

----------


## Narvan

مگه میشه؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه اینجوری هم باشه باید کدرشته ها یکی باشه

----------


## MehranWilson

الله و اکبر یعنی یه ادم توی کره زمین نمیدونه؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammadreza13

> الله و اکبر یعنی یه ادم توی کره زمین نمیدونه؟


فک کنم (و) بینشون نداشت :/

----------

